# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Αρκαδία [Monarch of Bermuda, New Australia, Arkadia]

## gtogias

Ο μονάρχης των Βερμούδων ή αλλιώς Monarch of Bermuda ναυπηγήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Vickers-Armstrong Shipbuilders Ltd για την Furness, Withy & Co και ειδικότερα για τη γραμμή Νέα Υόρκη- Βερμούδες. Καθελκύστηκε στις 17 Μαρτίου 1931 και μπορούσε να μεταφέρει 799 επιβάτες στην πρώτη θέση και 31 στην δεύτερη με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 19 κόμβων. Το δε πλήρωμα της αποτελείτο από 456 ναυτικούς. Στη γραμμή του δούλεψε μέχρι την έναρξη του 2ου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου οπότε και μετατράπηκε για μεταφορές στρατευμάτων.

Το 1947 κατά τη διάρκεια των εργασιών αποκατάστασης του ως επιβατικό πλοίο έπιασε φωτιά και κυρήχθηκε ολική απώλεια. Το πλοίο αγοράστηκε από το Βρετανικό δημόσιο και μετασκευάστηκε για μεταφορά μεταναστών από την Ευρώπη στην Αυστραλία.
Στο νέο του ρόλο μετέφερε 1600 επιβάτες στην "οικονομική" θέση. Το 1949 μετονομάστηκε σε New Australia και πέρασε στα χέρια της Shaw Savill Line στον ίδιο ρόλο ως μεταναστευτικό.

Τον Ιανουάριο του 1958 πέρασε σε Ελληνικά χέρια, στην Greek Line και μετονομάστηκε Αρκαδία. Μετασκευάστηκε στα ναυπηγεία Blohm & Voss του Αμβούργου και μετέφερε 1150 επιβάτες στην τουριστική καθώς και 150 στην πρώτη θέση. Πρώτο του ταξίδι με τα χρώματα της Greek Line στις 22 Μαϊου 1958 από το Bremerhaven με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς το Cherbourg, το Liverpool το Greenock της Ιρλανδίας και τελικό προορισμό το Montreal. 

Το 1961 πέρασε και δεύτερη μετασκευή που άλλαξαν των αριθμό των επιβατών σε 1337 στην τουριστική και 50 στην πρώτη θέση. Το Αρκαδία κάλυψε τη γραμμή από τη Βόρεια Ευρώπη ως το τέλος του με τελευταίο ταξίδι στις 16 Αυγούστου 1966. 

Ενδιάμεσα έκανε και κρουαζιέρες και μετά τη φωτιά του Λακωνία αποκλειστικά και μόνο αυτές. Στη συνέχεια παροπλίστηκε στον ποταμό Fal και στο τέλος της ίδιας χρονιάς έφτασε στην Ισπανία για διάλυση.

Μια όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ της Greek Line με το Αρκαδία:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54576

Το Αρκαδία σε φωτογραφία του A. Duncan:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54577

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το χαρακτηριστικό του πλοίου αυτού ήταν ότι στην μετασκευή του 1947 αντικατέστησαν μία τσιμινιέρα με το δίποδο άλμπουρο πίσω από την γέφυρα το οποίο ήταν και τσιμινιέρα.

----------


## Ellinis

Η μετασκευή που έγινε μετά την πυρκαγιά, άλλαξε κατά πολύ την όψη του πλοίου, η οποία αρχικά ήταν πάρα πολύ ωραία. 

Να προσθέσω και μια-δυο λεπτομέρειες. Η πρώτη οτι όταν κάηκε το BRITANNY του Χανδρή, το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ ναυλώθηκε για ένα ταξίδι προς Αυστραλία, προφανώς για να εξυπηρετήσει τις κρατήσεις που υπήρχανε. 

Και η δεύτερη, οτι στην γραμμή Νέα Υόρκη-Βερμούδα το αντικατέστησε το OCEAN MONARCH που γνωρίσαμε για λίγο στα νερά μας ως REINA DEL MAR.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Aρκαδια*..._απο καρτποσταλ_ 

photo018.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mε φόντο το σημείο αναφοράς της πόλης του Κεμπέκ, το ξενοδοχείο Chateau Frontenac, επίσης ιδιοκτησίας Canadian Pacific.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το 1947 κατά τη διάρκεια των εργασιών αποκατάστασης του ως επιβατικό πλοίο έπιασε φωτιά και κυρήχθηκε ολική απώλεια.


Kαι μια φωτο που δείχνει τα χάλια που είχε το καράβι μετά την πυρκαγιά. 
Είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό οτι κατάφεραν να το επισκευάσουνε...

Image1.jpg
πηγή : photoship.co.uk

----------


## τοξοτης

Mερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες του <ARKADIA> 

Arkadia-04.jpgArkadia-07.jpgArkadia-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20A/slides/Arkadia-03.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να το δούμε και από την πλώρη, μία γωνία που νομίζω ότι το κολακεύει.

Πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κάτι που δεν πρόσεξα με την πρωτη ματιά στην φωτογραφία που ανέβασα (κανάλι Κιέλου). Η κορυφή του άλμπουρου-τσιμινιέρας είναι σπαστή. Στην φωτογραφία που ανέβασα είναι λυγισμένη προς τα πίσω υποθέτω σαν πατέντα για να περνάει το καράβι στο κανάλι του Κιέλου κάτω από γέφυρες. Η ίδια πηγή φωτογραφιών το έχει σε αρκετές λήψεις από διαφορετικές γωνίες, όπως αυτή, με την σπαστή κορυφή. 
πηγή shipspotting.com  ShipSpotting.com

© Hans-Wilhelm Delfs

----------


## τοξοτης

*NEW AUSTRALIA*

Πηγή : www.fremantleports.com.au/.../19801989.asp


1950 New Australia arriving at Fremantle

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο μονάρχης των Βερμούδων ή αλλιώς Monarch of Bermuda ναυπηγήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Vickers-Armstrong Shipbuilders Ltd για την Furness, Withy & Co και ειδικότερα για τη γραμμή Νέα Υόρκη- Βερμούδες. Καθελκύστηκε στις 17 Μαρτίου 1931 και μπορούσε να μεταφέρει 799 επιβάτες στην πρώτη θέση και 31 στην δεύτερη με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 19 κόμβων. Το δε πλήρωμα της αποτελείτο από 456 ναυτικούς. Στη γραμμή του δούλεψε μέχρι την έναρξη του 2ου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου οπότε και μετατράπηκε για μεταφορές στρατευμάτων.
>  ...........
> 
>  Τον Ιανουάριο του 1958 πέρασε σε Ελληνικά χέρια, στην Greek Line και μετονομάστηκε Αρκαδία. Μετασκευάστηκε στα ναυπηγεία Blohm & Voss του Αμβούργου και μετέφερε 1150 επιβάτες στην τουριστική καθώς και 150 στην πρώτη θέση. Πρώτο του ταξίδι με τα χρώματα της Greek Line στις 22 Μαϊου 1958 από το Bremerhaven με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς το Cherbourg, το Liverpool το Greenock της Ιρλανδίας και τελικό προορισμό το Montreal. 
>  ...........


Ιδου και η υψωσις της Ελληνικης σημαιας στις 20 Μαιου 1958

19580520 Arcadia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Γυμνάσιο του ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ στο Κίνγκστον της Τζαμάϊκα το Γενάρη του 1964.

Aπό το βιβλίο "Ο Πειραιάς που αγαπήσαμε" του Π.Σπυρόπουλου και την βιβλιοθήκη του φίλου Nikos Aetos.

Image1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το *Monarch of Bermuda* εχουμε ολοκληρο φιλμ της British Path&#233; απο το 1931 http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=6728




> Full title reads: "America. 'The Millionaires' Ferry' The Monarch of Bermuda, Britain's latest luxury liner, creates sensation on arrival in New York Harbour."
> 
> New York Harbour, United States of America (USA).
> 
> Shots of the liner ship 'Monarch of Bermuda' sailing into New York. Various shots of the ship and the New York skyline in the background. 
> 
> Various shots of ship as tug boats help it move into dock. Some shots showing ship's crew watching the manoeuvres.


M.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Αρκαδία σε μία πολύ καλή φωτογραφία του στο λιμάνι της Ν. Υόρκης το 1963.



πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

H φωτογραφία (μάλλον για slide μου κάνει) ήταν από το χέρι του καραβολάτρη Vic Scrivens, ο οποίος πρέπει να είχε απίστευτη αίσθηση του τι τραβούσε και πως... 

Στη λεζάντα της φωτο, γράφουν στο shipsnostalgia, οτι το γκρι κουτί που φαίνεται μπροστά από το καθρέφτη ήταν φορητή πισίνα! Δεν ήξερα οτι είχε τέτοιο "αξεσουάρ" και μάλιστα πλώρα...

----------


## Ellinis

> Kαι μια φωτο που δείχνει τα χάλια που είχε το καράβι μετά την πυρκαγιά. 
> Είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό οτι κατάφεραν να το επισκευάσουνε...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57207
> πηγή : photoship.co.uk


Μετά από την πυρκαγιά που το κατέστρεψε, το πλοιο ανακατασκευάστηκε και βγήκε σε μεταναστευτικά δρομολόγια ως NEW AUSTRALIA για λογαριασμό της Αγγλικής κυβερνήσης. 
Παρακάτω είναι φωτογραφημένο στο Φρημάντλ. 

1950_New_Australia_arriving_at_Fremantle_rdax_1024x694.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μετά από την πυρκαγιά που το κατέστρεψε, το πλοιο ανακατασκευάστηκε και βγήκε σε μεταναστευτικά δρομολόγια ως NEW AUSTRALIA για λογαριασμό της Αγγλικής κυβερνήσης. 
> Παρακάτω είναι φωτογραφημένο στο Φρημάντλ. 
> 
> 1950_New_Australia_arriving_at_Fremantle_rdax_1024x694.jpg
> Πηγή


 
ΩΡΑΙΟΤΑΤΗ φωτογραφία ενός ακόμη ΚΑΡΑΒΙΟΥ.

Μπράβο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ελάχιστες ήταν οι αλλαγές της Greek Line στο καράβι, και οι πλέον εμφανείς ήταν η προέκταση της πλώρης για να δείχνει μοντέρνα, η αλλαγή στα κρένια με πιο σύγχρονα, και το κλείσιμο της περατζάδας πρύμα.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

QAM and Ellinis thanks for these great photos of what was to my mind a sturdy and almost battlecruiser type liner. However she was a very powerful and impressive looking ship with an eleganrt bow and somehow the Greek Line livery suited her long sleek lines.

She is also an interesting ship as she was used as a troop ship and played a host of other roles in her former guise as New Australia.

Thanks again for this thread
Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

I was commenting Henry about the Greek Line changes when they took delivery of the ship which made it more modern and elegant looking, namely the extension and modernisation of the bow, the modern derricks and the sheltering of the rear part of the promenades with windows. The only thing that sticks like a sore thumb is the box-shaped lounge (?) aft on the top deck (see page 2 of thread) that spoils the lines of the ship. As far as I see in the pictures it was a New Australia feature as well and not a Greek Line addition.

Below a picture of New Australia during her conversion at Southampton following the fire:

MonarchOfBermuda-NewAustralia-Conversion--002.jpg 
source shipsnostalgia

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> I was commenting Henry about the Greek Line changes when they took delivery of the ship which made it more modern and elegant looking, namely the extension and modernisation of the bow, the modern derricks and the sheltering of the rear part of the promenades with windows. The only thing that sticks like a sore thumb is the box-shaped lounge (?) aft on the top deck (see page 2 of thread) that spoils the lines of the ship. As far as I see in the pictures it was a New Australia feature as well and not a Greek Line addition.
> 
> Below a picture of New Australia during her conversion at Southampton following the fire:
> source shipsnostalgia


QAM Thanks for this. I agree with you and I also think that the bipod forward mast was a very unusual feature of the ship as it really had the function of a forward funnel ! However strangely enough it was'nt an ugly feature. Quite the contrary I think the mast was quite streamlined with the superstructure and gave the ship its characteristic profile.

Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Indeed Henry, the unusual bipod mast/funnel was not a minus except from the smoke blowing out of it. The ship did not last long under Greek Line ownership (1958-1966) and was replaced by the newly acquired more luxurious Queen Anna Maria in 1966 when Arkadia was eventually laid-up in the river Fal (U.K) before break-up in Spain.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*
_Πεμπτη 7 Νοεμβριου 1963_
Ναυτεμπορικη 7-11-1963.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ ίσως είναι από τα λιγότερο γνωστά Ελληνικά υπερωκάνεια, ειδικά αν σκεφθεί κανείς το μέγεθος του και οτι ταξίδεψε 8 χρόνια για τη Greek Line.
Ίσως επειδή δεν είχε τη βάση του στον Πειραιά, αλλά ταξίδευε από το Bremerhaven της Γερμανίας προς τον Καναδά. Το χειμώνα όμως έκανε κρουαζιέρες, από τη Νεα Υόρκη στην Καραϊβική αλλά και από το Southampton στα Κανάρια νησιά και την Πορτογαλλία. 
Σε μια τέτοια κρουαζιέρα το φωτογραφήσανε με φόντο τα ηφαιστιογενή βουνά των Κανάριων.

Arkadia.jpg
πηγή © Biblioteca de Nautica Universidad de la Laguna

----------


## τοξοτης

Ακόμη μιά φωτογραφία του πλοίου αυτού.


Πηγή : http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rkadia-03.html

----------


## Ellinis

Kαρτ ποστάλ του ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ φουνταρισμένο στην Τενερίφη και με τον ιστό-φουγάρο να καπνίζει.

Arkadia 1.jpg
πηγή © Biblioteca de Nautica Universidad de la Laguna

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η πόζα με το πλοίο φουνταρισμένο και τα βουνά από πίσω είναι κλασσική. Υπάρχουν πολλές αντίστοιχες φωτογραφίες πλοίων στην ίδια θέση όπως και ζωγραφικές:

White_Empresses.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ από τον Chris Howell την δεκαετία του 60 μάλλον στο λιμάνι της Ν. Υόρκης.


© Chris Howell - ShipSpotting.com

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Υπάρχουν κάποια καράβια που η μοίρα έχει παίξει πολλές φορές πάνω τους περίεργα παιχνίδια με μέλλον όχι πάντα προβλέψιμο. Ένα από τα καράβια αυτά ήταν το Monarch of Bermuda της αγγλικής Furness Withy & Co. (γνωστή και ως Furness- Bermuda Line). Το 1930 η F.W&Co, έδωσε εντολή στα μεγάλα και γνωστά ναυπηγεία Vickers-Armstrong Shipbuilders Ltd, στο Walker-on-Tyne, της Αγγλίας για την ναυπήγηση ενός καραβιού 22.000 τόνων για την γραμμή Νέας Υόρκης-Βερμούδας σε αντικατάσταση του Fort Victoria που βυθίστηκε μετά από σύγκρουση κοντά στην Νέα Υόρκη το 1929. Το καράβι είχε εκτόπισμα 22.424 τόνους, μήκος 174 μέτρα, πλάτος 23, χωρητικότητα 799 επιβάτες Α΄ θέσης και μόνο 31 Βʼ θέσης, είχε τουρμπο-ηλεκτρική πρόωση με δύο ατμοστρόβιλους Fraser & Chalmers 20.000 ίππων που κινούσαν τέσσερις ηλεκτροκινητήρες General Electric και 4 αντίστοιχες προπέλες με μέγιστη ταχύτητα 19 κόμβων. Το καράβι είχε τρεις τσιμινιέρες από τις οποίες η τελευταία ήταν ψεύτικη, είχε άπλετα ανοικτά καταστρώματα και εξωτερική πισίνα, μεγάλα πολυτελή σαλόνια και όλες οι καμπίνες είχαν ιδιωτικό WC με ντους ή μπανιέρα. Η καθέλκυσή του έγινε στις 17 Μαρτίου του 1931 όπου του δόθηκε το όνομα Monarch of Bermuda και ολοκληρώθηκε τον Νοέμβριο της ίδιας χρονιάς. Στις 28 Νοεμβρίου έκανε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από την Νέα Υόρκη στη Βερμούδα με σημαία Αγγλίας, το γκρι χρώμα της Furness-Bermuda Line και το κόκκινο με μαύρες ρίγες χρώμα στις τσιμινιέρες. Το καράβι ήταν ότι πολυτελέστερο υπήρχε για την εποχή εκείνη και μαζί με το αδελφό του Queen of Bermuda που ακολούθησε 2 χρόνια αργότερα, έγιναν γνωστά ως τα “Πλοία των Εκατομμυριούχων” για την υπέρμετρη πολυτέλειά και τις υπηρεσίες ενός πληρώματος 456 μελών για μόνο 830 επιβάτες. Στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου του 1934 το Monarch of Bermuda ήταν από τα πρώτα πλοία που έσπευσαν να βοηθήσουν τους επιβάτες και το πλήρωμα του φλεγόμενου Morro Castle κοντά στις ακτές του Νιού Τζέρσεϋ. Μετά την κήρυξη του Βʼ Παγκοσμίου πολέμου στην Ευρώπη, το Monarch of Bermuda παροπλίστηκε τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1939 στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης και τον Νοέμβριο επιτάχθηκε από την αγγλική κυβέρνηση και απέπλευσε με 962 καναδούς οπλίτες από το Χάλιφαξ του Καναδά για την Σκωτία. Στην συνέχεια κατέπλευσε στο Λίβερπουλ όπου ξηλώθηκαν όλα τα έπιπλα, τα διακοσμητικά στοιχεία και ο εξοπλισμός για να διαμορφωθούν στρατιωτικοί κοιτώνες. Τον Ιούλιο του 1940 ήταν ένα από τα τρία καράβια που επιλέχθηκαν από την αγγλική κυβέρνηση να μεταφέρουν στην ασφάλεια του Χάλιφαξ στον Καναδά για να μεταφερθούν στην συνέχεια στα χρηματοκιβώτια της Τράπεζας του Καναδά, τα κρατικά αποθέματα χρυσού της Αγγλίας. Κατά την διάρκεια του 1942 και 43 συμμετείχε σε αποβατικές επιχειρήσεις των Συμμάχων στην Βόρειο Αφρική και Ιταλία και μετέφερε εκτός από οπλίτες και αποβατικά άρματα. Το 1946 μετέφερε νύφες καναδών στρατιωτών στον Καναδά και τον Ιούλιο του 1946 αποδεσμεύτηκε από την πολεμική υπηρεσία και στάλθηκε από την εταιρία του στα ναυπηγεία Palmer στο Hebburn του ποταμού Tyne στην Αγγλία για να αποκατασταθεί και πάλι σαν επιβατηγό. Ενώ οι εργασίες αποκατάστασής του πλησίαζαν στο τέλος τους, στις 24 Μαϊου του 1947 ξέσπασε πυρκαγιά η οποία κατέστρεψε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της υπερκατασκευής του και το καράβι δηλώθηκε ολική απώλεια με σκοπό να πάει για διάλυση. Την τελευταία στιγμή όμως και μετά από επιθεώρηση του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών της Αγγλίας, κρίθηκε ότι οι μηχανές του δεν είχαν υποστεί ζημιά όπως και η γάστρα του και αποφασίστηκε η μετασκευή του σε αγγλικό μεταναστευτικό επιβατηγό. Μετά τον πόλεμο τα καράβια που επέζησαν ήταν ελάχιστα και δεν μπορούσαν να θυσιαστούν με ελαφριά την καρδιά. Το καράβι οδηγήθηκε το 1948 στα ναυπηγεία Thornycroft του Σαουθάμπτον για να μετασκευαστεί με έξοδα της Αγγλικής και της Αυστραλιανής κυβέρνησης σε μεταναστευτικό καράβι μεταφοράς στην Αυστραλία άγγλων υπηκόων σε αναζήτηση καλύτερης τύχης. Η υπερκατασκευή αφαιρέθηκε ολόκληρη και χτίστηκε μία νέα με ένα κατάστρωμα λιγότερο, αφαιρέθηκαν οι τρεις τσιμινιέρες και τοποθετήθηκε μία νέα καθώς και ένα δίποδο κατάρτι πάνω από την γέφυρα, που στην ουσία αντικατέστησε την πρώτη τσιμινιέρα, και έκανε επίσης χρέη τσιμινιέρας. Η νέα κατασκευή με νέο εκτόπισμα 20.256 τόνων και μήκος 167 μέτρων ήταν αμπάσα εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά το καράβι ήταν πολύ λιτό με τις περισσότερες καμπίνες 6 έως 8 κλινών σε κουκέτες για 1.600 επιβάτες μίας οικονομικής θέσης χωρίς ιδιωτικά WC/ντουσιέρες ή ακόμα και νιπτήρα, αλλά με κοινόχρηστα μπάνια και λουτήρες. Η ειρωνεία της τύχης του καραβιού ήταν ότι από το πολυτελέστερο πλοίο κατέληξε στο πιο σπαρτιάτικο και το μόνο που απέμεινε από την παλιά δόξα ήταν η εξωτερική πισίνα. Το 1949 ονομάστηκε New Australia και με νέα μαύρη φορεσιά και αγνώριστο σε σχέση με το παρελθόν του παραδόθηκε από την αγγλική κυβέρνηση στην διαχείριση της Shaw Savill Line της οποίας φόρεσε τα σινιάλα στην τσιμινιέρα. Στις 15 Αυγούστου του 1950 έκανε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι μεταφοράς μεταναστών με την συν-χρηματοδότηση της Αγγλίας και της Αυστραλίας από το Σαουθάμπτον στο Φρήμαντλ, Μελβούρνη και Σίδνεϋ. Στην επιστροφή του στο Σαουθάμπτον μετέφερε επιβάτες με κανονικό ναύλο, και στην συνέχεια έκανε μερικά ταξίδια στην Ιαπωνία για την μεταφορά άγγλων στρατιωτών της Δύναμης Κατοχής πίσω στην Αγγλία, και από την Τζακάρτα της Ινδονησίας μετέφερε ολλανδούς στρατιώτες πίσω στην Ολλανδία. Το 1953 με το ξέσπασμα του πολέμου της Κορέας το New Australia μετέφερε αυστραλούς στρατιώτες στην Κορέα καθώς και αυτούς που ολοκλήρωναν την θητεία τους εκεί και επέστρεφαν πίσω στην Αυστραλία. Το 1956 καθώς μετέφερε στρατιώτες στην Κορέα και την Μαλαισία (όπου και εκεί υπήρχαν συγκρούσεις), έπεσε στην δύνη ισχυρού τυφώνα κοντά στις ακτές των Φιλιππίνων. Το 1957 ενώ μετέφερε πάλι στρατεύματα της Αυστραλίας στην Μαλαισία κοντά στα στενά του Torres μεταξύ της Αυστραλίας και της Γουϊνέας συγκρούστηκε πλαγιο-μετωπικά με ένα δεξαμενόπλοιο χωρίς ευτυχώς θύματα αλλά με σημαντικές ζημιές στην πλώρη του. Το καράβι μετά την σύγκρουση παρέμεινε επί τρεις ημέρες στον τόπο της σύγκρουσης για πρόχειρες επισκευές και στην συνέχεια παροπλίστηκε στο Σίδνεϋ γιατί κρίθηκε ασύμφορη η επισκευή του, με σκοπό την διάλυσή του, δεύτερη φορά στην μέχρι τότε καριέρα του. Η τύχη του όμως το ευνόησε ακόμα μία φορά στο πρόσωπο της ελληνικής Greek Line της οικογένειας Γουλανδρή που αγόρασε το καράβι και το έστειλε στα γερμανικά ναυπηγεία Blohm & Voss του Αμβούργου για επισκευές, γενική ανακαίνιση και εκμοντερνισμό του καραβιού. Η πλώρη του που είχε στραπατσαριστεί από την σύγκρουση αντικαταστάθηκε από μία νέα μακρύτερη μοντέρνα με καμπυλότητα (νέο μήκος 177 μέτρα), αντικαταστάθηκαν οι πλωριές μπίγες με πιο μοντέρνες, τα καπόνια των σωστικών λέμβων με νεώτερης τεχνολογίας, και καλύφθηκε με τζάμια το πρυμιό μέρος της ανοικτής περαντζάδας. Αυτό που παρέμεινε άθικτο ήταν η «αυθαίρετη» κατασκευή στο τελευταίο κατάστρωμα ψηλά στην πρύμη που στέγαζε τον παιδικό σταθμό και αλλοίωνε τις κατά τα άλλα αρμονικές γραμμές του. Εσωτερικά, για να συμμορφωθεί με την διεθνή συνθήκη επιβατικών πλοίων του Β. Ατλαντικού που απαιτούσε τουλάχιστον δύο θέσεις στα καράβια του Β. Ατλαντικού, δημιουργήθηκαν λίγες καμπίνες Α΄ θέσης με WC και ντουσιέρα με μοντέρνο σχεδιασμό, ένα μικρό σαλόνι και εστιατόριο Αʼ θέσης κάτω από την γέφυρα αλλά διατηρήθηκε η λιτότητα των υπολοίπων χώρων οι οποίοι ανακαινίστηκαν και απέκτησαν κλιματισμό. Διέθετε δύο πισίνες εσωτερική και εξωτερική, κινηματογράφο, δύο εστιατόρια που σερβίριζαν γερμανοί θαλαμηπόλοι. Η νέα χωρητικότητά του ήταν 150 επιβάτες Αʼ θέσης και 1.150 Τουριστικής. Με το νέο όνομα Arkadia και ελληνική σημαία με νηολόγιο ¶νδρου, ξεκίνησε στις 22 Μαίου του 1958 (μετά από μία μικρή κρουαζιέρα στην Ελιγολάνδη με 420 προσκεκλημένους τουριστικούς πράκτορες) με τα σινιάλα της Greek Line την σύνδεση του Bremerhaven με το Μοντρεάλ του Καναδά μέσω Λίβερπουλ, Χερβούργου, Greenock (Σκωτία), Κεμπέκ. Αργότερα αντικαταστάθηκε το Λίβερπουλ με το Σαουθάμπτον και το Χερβούργο με την Χάβρη και προστέθηκε το ¶μστερνταμ και το Κομπ της Ιρλανδίας. Το 1961 επέστρεψε στα ναυπηγεία Blohm & Voss για νέα ανακαίνιση και αλλαγή χωρητικότητας για 50 μόνο επιβάτες Α΄ θέσης και 1.337 Τουριστικής. Τον χειμώνα έκανε και κάποιες οικονομικές κρουαζιέρες παράλληλα με την γραμμή του Καναδά, με αφετηρία το Tilbury και το Σαουθάμπτον προς τα Κανάρια νησιά και την Μαδέρα. Η επιτυχία αυτών των κρουαζιερών ενθάρρυνε την Greek Line να βάλει το νεο-απαποκτηθέν το 1963 Λακωνία μόνιμα προς τους ίδιους προορισμούς. Το καλοκαίρι πέρα από την γραμμή του Καναδά από Βορειο-ευρωπαϊκά λιμάνια, έκανε επίσης και κάποιες κρουαζιέρες στην Βαλτική. Στα μέσα όμως της δεκαετίας του 60 η γραμμή αυτή άρχιζε να φθίνει όταν η μείωση στο ρεύμα των μεταναστών προς την Β. Αμερική και το οικονομικό αεροπλάνο άρχισαν να έχουν σημαντικές επιπτώσεις στην βιωσιμότητα του καραβιού. Η Greek Line αφού μελέτησε την εναλλακτική λύση της μετασκευής του καραβιού σε μόνιμο κρουαζιερόπλοιο, την έκρινε ασύμφορη λόγω της ηλικίας του και των διαρρυθμίσεων που έπρεπε να γίνουν ξηλώνοντας στην κυριολεξία όλους τους εσωτερικούς χώρους και τις καμπίνες. Τον Αύγουστο του 1966 το Αρκαδία έκανε το τελευταίο του ταξίδι στον Καναδά και στην επιστροφή του παροπλίστηκε στον ποταμό Fal της Κορνουάλης στην Αγγλία. Αμέσως μετά πουλήθηκε για σκραπ και στις 8 Δεκεμβρίου του 1966 έφτασε στην Βαλένθια της Ισπανίας για διάλυση.

Στην αρχική του μορφή σαν Monarch of Bermuda με τις τρεις τσιμινιέρες και τα σινιάλα και χρώματα της Furness-Bermuda Line
Monarch_of_Bermuda3.jpg

Αεροφωτογραφία από την πυρκαγιά κατά την διάρκεια της αποκατάστασής του σε επιβατηγό μετά τον πόλεμο
MonarchOfBermuda-firePalmersHebburnMay47.jpg

Με την νέα εμφάνισή του σαν μεταναστευτικό New Australia
New_Australia.jpg

Με την πιο μοντέρνα εμφάνισή του σαν Αρκαδία της Greek Line
Arcadia_11.jpg

ARKADIA-LIVERPOOL.jpg



Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ilias 92

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα μας είπες TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA για άλλη μια φορά, διαβάζω τα αφιερώματα σου πάντα με προσοχή.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία παρουσίαση φίλε TSS! Να συμπληρώσω και εγώ δυο λεπτομέρειες, μια οτι το Γενάρη-Μάρτη του 1959 το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε στη Simmons Cruises (κάποιο τουριστικό πρακτορείο υποθέτω) και έκανε κρουαζιέρες από τη Νεα Υόρκη στην Καραϊβική.
Η δεύτερη οτι το 1963 ναυλώθηκε  στο Χανδρή για ένα και μόνο ταξίδι προς την Αυστραλία, ίσως τότε που κάηκε το ΒΡΕΤΑΝΗ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πολύ ωραία παρουσίαση φίλε TSS! Να συμπληρώσω και εγώ δυο λεπτομέρειες, μια οτι το Γενάρη-Μάρτη του 1959 το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε στη Simmons Cruises (κάποιο τουριστικό πρακτορείο υποθέτω) και έκανε κρουαζιέρες από τη Νεα Υόρκη στην Καραϊβική.
> Η δεύτερη οτι το 1963 ναυλώθηκε στο Χανδρή για ένα και μόνο ταξίδι προς την Αυστραλία, ίσως τότε που κάηκε το ΒΡΕΤΑΝΗ.


Ναι, και τα δύο είναι όπως τα λες ¶ρη. Μάλιστα, στην δεύτερη περίπτωση το 1963 με συγκίνηση οι Αυστραλοί αντίκρυσαν πάλι το καράβι ως Αρκαδία αυτή τη φορά. Το καράβι πήγε γεμάτο στην Αυστραλία (από Σαουθάμπτον) και οι Γουλανδρήδες ενθουσιασμένοι πρότειναν στην εταιρία Χανδρή μία μορφή συν-εκμετάλλευσης της γραμμής της Αυστραλίας (μιας και οι Χανδρήδες είχαν την αποκλειστικότητα από την κυβέρνηση της Αυστραλίας) με αντάλλαγμα παρόμοια συν-εκμετάλλευση στον Β. Ατλαντικό που η Greek Line είχε καθιερωθεί. Η πρόταση όμως δεν προχώρησε και δεν υλοποιήθηκε ποτέ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στην πληρέστατη παρουσίαση του TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA διαβάσαμε



> Μετά την κήρυξη του Βʼ Παγκοσμίου πολέμου στην Ευρώπη, το Monarch of Bermuda παροπλίστηκε τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1939 στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης και τον Νοέμβριο επιτάχθηκε από την αγγλική κυβέρνηση και απέπλευσε με 962 καναδούς οπλίτες από το Χάλιφαξ του Καναδά για την Σκωτία. Στην συνέχεια κατέπλευσε στο Λίβερπουλ όπου ξηλώθηκαν όλα τα έπιπλα, τα διακοσμητικά στοιχεία και ο εξοπλισμός για να διαμορφωθούν στρατιωτικοί κοιτώνες. Τον Ιούλιο του 1940 ήταν ένα από τα τρία καράβια που επιλέχθηκαν από την αγγλική κυβέρνηση να μεταφέρουν στην ασφάλεια του Χάλιφαξ στον Καναδά για να μεταφερθούν στην συνέχεια στα χρηματοκιβώτια της Τράπεζας του Καναδά, τα κρατικά αποθέματα χρυσού της Αγγλίας. Κατά την διάρκεια του 1942 και 43 συμμετείχε σε αποβατικές επιχειρήσεις των Συμμάχων στην Βόρειο Αφρική και Ιταλία και μετέφερε εκτός από οπλίτες και αποβατικά άρματα.


Παρακάτω βλέπουμε τη σιλουέτα του στο εγχειρίδιο αναγνώρισης εμπορικών πλοίων του αμερικάνικου ναυτικού (προτελευταίο στη δεξιά στήλη) ώστε να ξέρουν τα πληρώματα των πολεμικών ότι είναι συμμαχικό και να το ξεχωρίζουν από αντίστοιχα εχθρικά.
pg042.jpg
Πηγή

Όπως έγραψε ο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 22.424 κόρους, μήκος 174 μέτρα, πλάτος 23. Στο συνημμένο απόσπασμα από τον Lloyd's Register of Shippping του 1935 διαβάζουμε όιτ η καθαρή χωρητικότητα ήταν 12.876 κόροι, το μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων ήταν 168,6 μέτρα ενώ το βύθισμα ήταν 8,25 μέτρα (27' 3/4" στην τελευτάια στήλη). Επίσης διαβάζουμε ότι το  κατάστρωμα (weather deck) ήταν επενδεδυμένο με ξύλο τικ.

Παρακάτω βλέπουμε το μοντέλο από το Βρετανικό Ναυτικό Μουσείο που το δείχνει όπως ήταν όταν πρωτοκατασκευάσηκε.large.jpgΠηγή

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενώ οι εργασίες αποκατάστασής του πλησίαζαν στο τέλος τους, στις 24 Μαϊου του 1947 ξέσπασε πυρκαγιά η οποία κατέστρεψε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της υπερκατασκευής του και το καράβι δηλώθηκε ολική απώλεια με σκοπό να πάει για διάλυση. Την τελευταία στιγμή όμως και μετά από επιθεώρηση του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών της Αγγλίας, κρίθηκε ότι οι μηχανές του δεν είχαν υποστεί ζημιά όπως και η γάστρα του και αποφασίστηκε η μετασκευή του σε αγγλικό μεταναστευτικό επιβατηγό. Μετά τον πόλεμο τα καράβια που επέζησαν ήταν ελάχιστα και δεν μπορούσαν να θυσιαστούν με ελαφριά την καρδιά. Το καράβι οδηγήθηκε το 1948 στα ναυπηγεία Thornycroft του Σαουθάμπτον για να μετασκευαστεί με έξοδα της Αγγλικής και της Αυστραλιανής κυβέρνησης σε μεταναστευτικό καράβι μεταφοράς στην Αυστραλία άγγλων υπηκόων σε αναζήτηση καλύτερης τύχης.


Σε συνέχεια των όσων έγραψε ο TSS QAM για την πυρκαγιά που σχεδόν κατέστρεψε το σκάφος, να δούμε και τρεις σχετικές φωτογραφίες. 

Στην πρώτη το MONARCH OF BERMUDA ρυμουλκήται στο Firth of Forth της Σκωτίας όπου αρχικά παροπλίστηκε. Τα σημάδια της φωτιάς έχουν σημαδέψει όλο το σκαρί.

Monarch-of-Bermuda.jpg

Στις επόμενες βλέπουμε το σκάφος στο Southampton κατά τη διάρκεια της αφαίρεσης των καταστραμένων τμημάτων του. Σκέτη αλάνα έχει γίνει... περισσότερο θυμίζει σκάφος που διαλύεται παρά που μετασκευάζεται. Εμφανής είναι εδώ η στρέβλωση που προκάλεσε η φωτιά στις λαμαρίνες.

MonarchOfBermudaFire2.jpg MonarchOfBermudaFire1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful photo of Arkadia by Rene Beauchamp on Shipspotting

Henry.

2015552.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ποζά με τον εντυπωσιακό θυρεό να κοσμεί την πλώρη του.

arkadia HSSA.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mια ποζά με τον εντυπωσιακό θυρεό να κοσμεί την πλώρη του.
> 
> arkadia HSSA.jpg
> πηγή


 Tότε υπήρχε μεράκι κ ας μου πείτε σήμερα όχι πιό βαπόρι έχει θυρεό στην πλώρη  αλλά σε πόσα έχει ένα σινιάλο... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## τοξοτης

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία όπου < το μεράκι > φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερα

Arkadia-11.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Arkadia-11.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φωτογραφία του Υ/Κ Αρκαδία κατά την τελευταία μάλλον ανακαίνισή του το 1965 στο Αμβούργο στις εγκαταστάσεις του ναυπηγείου Blohm & Voss.
Arkadia_Blohm& Voss.jpg

πηγή shipspotting

Αξίζει όμως να δούμε και μία μοναδική φωτογραφία του όταν ανακατασκευάστηκε στο Σαυθάμπτον μετά την πυρκαγιά του 1947 στο μεταναστευτικό New Australia με την μετασκευή σε εξέλιξη. Επιβεβαιώνεται έτσι ότι το "αυθαίρετο" κουτί στο τελευταίο κατάστρωμα της πρύμης ήταν από κατασκευής και δεν έγινε αργότερα.
NewAustralia-14.jpg

πηγή photoship.co.uk

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία του Υ/Κ Αρκαδία κατά την τελευταία μάλλον ανακαίνισή του το 1965 στο Αμβούργο στις εγκαταστάσεις του ναυπηγείου Blohm & Voss.
> Arkadia_Blohm& Voss.jpg


 Το εκπληκτικό φίλε είναι ότι από εντελώς πλάγια σαν σουλούπι έφερνε προς το QAM, ως γνωστό αποκτηθέντος πολύ αργότερα.
Νομίζω ότι αυτό οφείλεται περισσότερο στο σχήμα της τσιμινιέρας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το εκπληκτικό φίλε είναι ότι από εντελώς πλάγια σαν σουλούπι έφερνε προς το QAM, ως γνωστό αποκτηθέντος πολύ αργότερα.
> Νομίζω ότι αυτό οφείλεται περισσότερο στο σχήμα της τσιμινιέρας.


Όντως Βίκτωρα Χιώτη. ¶λλο ένα κοινό χαρακτηριστικό που το κάνει να μοιάζει από μακρυά σε σουλούπι με το QAM είναι η αμπάσα υπερκατασκευή με τα λίγα καταστρώματα πάνω από την περατζάδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Arkadia.jpg

Aπό το Ships Monthly.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πόζα του υπερωκεάνειου της Greek Line στις κλασσικές αποβάθρες της Νέας Υόρκης το 1959
arkadia.jpg
πηγή

Και μια μπροσούρα της εταιρίας όπου βλέπουμε ένα αρκετά μοντέρνο και πολύχρωμο εσωτερικό
arkadia1.jpg arkadia 2.jpg arkadia4.jpg

----------

